# Valve cover woes!



## Mikeylikesit (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey All,
After doing some work on my 90' 240sx I have found that 6 out of 8 of the bolts that hold on the valve cover are completly striped......the kicker is that it is a 9mm thread and in north america we only have taps for even sized threads!!!!
Anyone either have a 9mm tap or have any other sudgesstions before I have to remove the entire head and have it machined?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Thanks!!!! 
Mike!!!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I got the size right here. The closest size to a 9mm (9.000mm) in America is a 23/64 (9.13mm) I would go with that one.


----------



## adamawayfrommpa2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

wow that just sounds risky...I have done this in the past...Buy all new bolts then spray them with a penatrating oil type spray. Wait overnight for it to sink in. Then try to unscrew the bolt with a vise clamp. I'm working on the same type problem right now...My buddies head on his B18c has two of the 8 bolt stripped..
Adam


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Use the gator grip socket thing-a-mabobber. That should work just fine.


----------



## adamawayfrommpa2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a gator-grip......It was a waste of money....
Adam


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Helicoil thread repair kits come in metric sizes.

Lew


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, since when dont we have metric taps? i have about 30 metric taps..but none of them are ever the size i need*sigh*..


----------



## Mikeylikesit (Dec 11, 2003)

I have decided to use "C" clamps (yes you read right) and so far it semes to hold.....I am going to try to get a repair kit...I have heard of using steel wool, and threading it with that,???? We wil see.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

threading with steel wool?? never heard that one, but you might wanna heat it up with a torch so it "welds" in to the threads...


----------



## adamawayfrommpa2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

My buddy thinks that if we heat up the bolts with a torch the movment of the bolt expanding will be enough to get it off his B18c has anyone tried this before?
Adam


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Pound a 7mm or a similiar but smaller SAE socket onto your B18C's bolt to remove them. I've done that a few times (typically with larger nuts but it's always worked, just takes some time). I snapped one of the valve cover bolts on my B18C1 a few years ago, one of the center valve cover/spark plug cover bolts but I just had to replace it, it didn't strip.


----------



## adamawayfrommpa2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks, we'll give it a shot.
Adam


----------

